# help please



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

does my diet look ok thanks

had at 7:30am breakfast wil be 100g of oats or 5 egg whites scrambled now this is where i could do with a little help with best times to eat my next 4 meals

had at 11am 150g of chicken 30g rice or 150g potato.

had at 2pm 150g of chicken 30g rice or 150g potato.

had at 5pm 300g jacket potato 2 tins of tina 1/2 tin baked beans.

had at 8pm 150g chicken or fish or steak with veg.

i'll have 2 scoop of 100% whey protein professional after each time i train will be training 3 time a week 40mins of cardio then 1hr to 2hrs of weights, does this look ok are the times right. need to lose weight and make muscle i am on ripped 200 just started i am 5ft 8 and 14st 9 its the bully i dont like any help would be nice please thanks all


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm no expert,but for me i wouldn't do that diet,is ripped 200 AAS?? before taking any steroids you need to sort diet and training out first.how long you been traininG ???you can calculate up online how much you need to lose weight,it will tell you everything protein,carbs,fats and calories.research is a very good tool.but saying that i'm struggling myself this time round.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The times you eat will make no difference.

Calories in/calories out and macros will


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> The times you eat will make no difference.
> 
> Calories in/calories out and macros will


can i have a little help with this then please


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

lyndbo said:


> i'm no expert,but for me i wouldn't do that diet,is ripped 200 AAS?? before taking any steroids you need to sort diet and training out first.how long you been traininG ???you can calculate up online how much you need to lose weight,it will tell you everything protein,carbs,fats and calories.research is a very good tool.but saying that i'm struggling myself this time round.


where the i find this please calculate up


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems high in carbs, cals, dont know, seems high for cutting too?

How many cals are you taking in?


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Seems high in carbs, cals, dont know, seems high for cutting too?
> 
> How many cals are you taking in?


tell you the truth m8 i dont no woz just told this was a good diet for losing wieght and building muscle,

i'll be having 2 scoop of 100% whey protein professional after each time i train will be training 3 to 4 times a week


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

You should make slow changes in your diet to avoid yo-yo effect when losing weight, body doesn't like rapid changes and will punish you for them. Diet itself is lacking healthy fats and there's not a lot of vegetables.

I believe you should have carbs only when you need them as a source of the energy, that is definitely in the morning and after workout, rest of the meals depends on your lifestyle. You should also do your cardio on empty stomach on days off the gym, start of let's say 30 minutes and slowly extend the duration and frequency.


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

FleXXL said:


> You should make slow changes in your diet to avoid yo-yo effect when losing weight, body doesn't like rapid changes and will punish you for them. Diet itself is lacking healthy fats and there's not a lot of vegetables.
> 
> I believe you should have carbs only when you need them as a source of the energy, that is definitely in the morning and after workout, rest of the meals depends on your lifestyle. You should also do your cardio on empty stomach on days off the gym, start of let's say 30 minutes and slowly extend the duration and frequency.


thanks plus i will ad a lot more of green veg to


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

GOOGLE MACROS CALCULATER


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

There's no 'one size fits all' diet mate.

As others have said, use a macro calculator to work out your personal requirements. Then use something like fitday.com to work out your diet.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.freedieting.com/tools/nutrient_calculator.htm

I've used this to good effect


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

vduboli said:


> http://www.freedieting.com/tools/nutrient_calculator.htm
> 
> I've used this to good effect


thanks all will take a good look at them sites


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

bmi is 31.2 a lot of that is on the bully not happy a all


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Your Calorie Balance Equation

Calories You Burn

-3,347

Calorie Restriction

=700

Calorie You Can Eat 2,647

i'm 14st 8 that 204 pounds


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

Maintenance:

2560 Calories/day

Fat Loss:

2048 Calories/day

Extreme Fat Loss:

1632 Calories/day

7 day calorie cycle (zig-zag)

Ex Fat Loss

Fat Loss

Maintain

Monday

1632

2048

2560

Tuesday

1632

1639

2048

Wednesday

1959

2458

3072

Thursday

1632

2048

2560

Friday

1632

1844

2304

Saturday

1796

2253

2816

Sunday

1632

2048

2560

*Calorie cycling provides same amount of calories per week, but 'tricks' your body by constantly changing daily calories. This helps to prevent or break plateaus. Guideline only.


----------



## luke28 (Apr 27, 2009)

luke28 said:


> Your Calorie Balance Equation
> 
> Calories You Burn
> 
> ...


14st 6 now


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good goin man stick with it


----------

